# 24 inch schwinn black phantom questions???!!!!



## deluxe_style24 (Jun 9, 2011)

AQUIRED THIS UNQIUE 24 INCH "BLACK PHANTOM" SCHWINN. SEEMS TO HAVE BEEN REPAINTED. HAS EXCELLENT 24 INCH S2 DOUBLE KNURL RIMS. HAS ALL A.S. BOLTS.
QUESTION: HOW MUCH IS THIS BICYCLE WORTH? IS THIS EVEN A REAL 24INCH PHANTOM CANT SEEM TO FIND ANOTHER PICTURE OF ONE?
CAN PM ME OR EMAIL ME c.los00@yahoo.com

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks cool but is all wrong... fenders rack seat pedals neck bars paint scheme etc.... Could still see it fetch a grand but not to a purist.


----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with some of the parts being wrong but can you eduacate us on what is wrong with the fenders and rack?


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 10, 2011)

The rack look like a phantom rack for a 26" bike. The 24" phantom used a much smaller less deluxe rack.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 10, 2011)

they only made that   bicycle in   1951

 its   called a phantom  not a    black  phantom   i have one      two   thats the only      two i ever seen  
chucksoldbikes  mine is in  my album  see it on  the  gallery


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 10, 2011)

i dont  think the      front  fender had a light like that  
  i think it had a light like the panther


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 10, 2011)

That sprocket my be wrong,my 24 project had the phantom sprocket,and a locking springer,traded it to friend for some car parts,he took it to a swap meet thats the last time i heard of it,wish i took pics,mine had chrome fenders and a rocket ray,and was green.was probably the rarest thing i owned,oh the rack was smaller but it had holes for the back light,some one out there might have it! it was sold in the dallas fort woth area at pates swap 4 years ago it might turn up some day. At least you got one so enjoy it!


----------



## tony d. (Jun 10, 2011)

I had one about 10 years ago it was yellow it was a good rider for my son  and boys being boys he didn't lock it up one day and some one wanted it more


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a hobbyist or amateurs attempt at restoring a 24" Phantom.  Fork is Krate Stingray, fenders are modified 26" fender, rack is 26 inch and modified, seat is garbage new trash available at lowrider bike shops, and I'm sure the list goes on.  If you bought it cheap, you have a cool custom bike.   If you paid alot?  (over 4 or 500) you got burned.  Hopefully all was disclosed when you purchased it.  Check the tank, make sure it's steel, there are plastic repops going around too.  I always wonder why people cut so many corners just to 'finish' the project.  The bike looks disgusting as far as what a true 24" Phantom would look like.  It's a hack job.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 11, 2011)

As always, it's worth whatever you paid for it.  To you.  And whatever the next buyer will pay for it.  AND PLEASE STOP SHOUTING!


----------



## CHEE (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a picture of mine.... 1954
production years 1951-54 and they came in black, green and red


----------



## panther boy (Aug 17, 2011)

*24" phantom*

I was lucky enough to have had one of these. It was totally original, having sat in the back of a bike shop in Columbus Oh for almost 40 years. The color was black and red, with flared chrome fenders front and back, a "super rocket ray" headlight., and a 6 hole rack with a button reflector in the back like a Panther. the tank was just a hair different, mostly proportion. It was a very cool bike.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 19, 2011)

*Sure, it's not original, but...*

...in this case, I think this bike actually looks BETTER than an actual 24" phantom. The fuller, modified fenders, the streamlined front Phantom/B6 fenderlight, and the regular Phantom rack really make this bike stand out. The tank is painted up like a full size B6 Autocycle, not black and chrome like an original Phantom. The overall effect of the bike, in my eyes, looks nice. I would buy this, if I saw it for sale, strictly on how it looks, but not for the price of a correctly restored, or mint condition 24" Phantom. Somebody put alot of work into this bike, and maybe his purpose was to build a 24" Phantom the way HE thought Schwinn should have done it in the first place, and I pretty much agree with his interpretation of the bike.. Don't be so harsh, bobcycles.I do agree with you about the seat, though. It should have a period correct Mesinger seat on it,( the shallow pan model, with the little loopy spring on the nose of the thing). I would not go so far to call it a hack job.

Jim.


----------



## snickle (Aug 20, 2011)

I like that bike! And I would ride it WITH that seat! Even if the tank is plastic!


----------

